# Think I Missed My LH Surge -(



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thought I would ask if anyone here can shed any more light on this. Been doing OPKs for about the last two weeks and no positive. Was using clearblue but now moved on to first response doubled up with One Step ovulation sticks... bought from amazon. Pic shws my results the last three days. Am I right in thinking I may have missed my LH Surge and that it might have been yesterday am?


----------



## Platypus (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Laura

I'd say the 6th looks most likely from your pics.  

I would suggest using the clearblue tests where you get a smiley face if pod, ie a definitive answer rather than interpreting various shades of line! I started off with the tests you're using but drove myself mad with looking a various shades of pink line. 

The clearblue digital are more expensive but not bad via amazon plus you prob won't need as many of them.


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

I remember having this one month - it was devastating. Are you testing morning and night? Also are you making sure you haven't weed for at least 4 hours before the test?
I ended up using clear blue normal ones and the only month i had a problem was when i used the bulk buy ones on line. I was tempted with the digital but the clinic didn't advise them so we didn't use them.

We testede 7am and 7pm and also no weeing from 3pm/am onwards!


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

I have been testing for a few months and I am no expert, but if they were my tests, I would have read them all as negatives. Maybe keep testing a while longer.


----------



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

I haven;t had anything stronger since (have kept testing even after insem) so will keep an eye out for any more positive looking results


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

I would also say that if you are using fresh sperm then OPKs are often too late. You're much better off going on your fertile mucus. This is because sometimes your FM dries up once you have your LH surge and it is essential for the sperm to feed off and travel in to get your egg. 
A friend had been TTC for a year using OPKs, as soon as she went to FM she got pregnant - just a thought.....


----------

